# sr20det swap



## jza80king (Oct 22, 2002)

my friend has a 200 sx turbo w/ the ca18et engine. He wants to know what all is needed to swap a sr20det engine in. He has a 280Z tranny, will it work with the sr20? What all is needed besides the engine? would he need a tranny or will the 280 z one work. Also, will the sr20 be a simple bolt up or will he need to manifacture mounts? the car has 142k miles on it will the body hold up to it?


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

since he is starting with theca turbo the swap will be more of a plug and play affair.
i highly doubt the Z tranny will work. i havent heard of anybody wsing the CA tranny on an SR motor either.
as with any swap he'll have to do alittle re-wiring so he'll want to do a little research.
here's a link
click here 
you probaly seen it already but there is alotta traffic


----------



## jza80king (Oct 22, 2002)

How much would the engine, tranny, and ecu cost if he were to buy it all new? Also where on the net do they sell used motors, trannys and other parts?


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

well he'd have to buy everything used. the onlynew Silvia out is the S15 and a new engine combo would be expensive.

www.srswap.com
www.unstable-hybrids.com
www.usedengines.com
www.streetimports.com

tyr some of these out


----------

